# Removal of rear end and front suspension



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi guys, it has been a few months since I have been here. Anyways, I picked up a parts car that has a few valuable parts for my project. But I am not totally sure how to go about removing such items.

1) In removing a rear end and rear suspension, are there any "suprizes" I should be on the alert for? Is it simply the removal of a few bolts? The parts car has a full rear suspension (springs, shocks, upper/lower control arms, rear end, etc), so in removing this suspension, what can I expect? Do I need any special tools for removing such parts?

2) Similar question for the front suspension. This parts car has the full front suspension including disc brakes, shocks, springs, upper/lower control arms, and spindles (although no front clip). So what should I expect in removing these parts? Do I need any special tools for front suspension part removal?

The parts car is a '69 Coupe and although it does not have a front clip, the remaining body parts are fairly nice (straight, rust/damage free, even prepped). My plan is to take what I need off this car, and then chop up rest to sell off. Any tips or advice for removing:
1) windshield 
2) rear glass 
3) frame
4) full quarter panels
5) roof
6) floor pan
7) trunk pan


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Nothing magic about the rear end removal at all, as the springs are not under a great deal of compression like the fronts are. Take everything loose and raise the body away from the suspension... As for the front... be careful! the front springs can be VERY dangerous. Best to use a spring compressor. That being said, I've done it with a floor jack while the engine and trans are in the car, as you need the extra weight to allow you to slowly lower the lower control arm to release the spring.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

For the windshields, carefully pop the trim off, then thread a guitar string thru the tar part and have someone inside the car and someone outside and "saw" the gooey part. Body panels and floor pans are going to be a combination of spot weld cutter, air nibbler, plasma torch, cut off wheel or recip saw. Before you start cutting, find out the best methods of doing each task. Performance Years forum has a body restoration sections. If you cut the panels out wrong, they may be unusable. Bear used a site called Paintification for refference, I don't know if they cover bodywork or not.
The frame should just unbolt from the body.
Also don't just chop it up and scrap what you don't use, someone may be looking for the part.


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

68GTO4004Spd said:


> For the windshields, carefully pop the trim off, then thread a guitar string thru the tar part and have someone inside the car and someone outside and "saw" the gooey part. Body panels and floor pans are going to be a combination of spot weld cutter, air nibbler, plasma torch, cut off wheel or recip saw. Before you start cutting, find out the best methods of doing each task. Performance Years forum has a body restoration sections. If you cut the panels out wrong, they may be unusable. Bear used a site called Paintification for refference, I don't know if they cover bodywork or not.
> The frame should just unbolt from the body.
> Also don't just chop it up and scrap what you don't use, someone may be looking for the part.


Thanks for the tip on checking on where to cut. I did not think of the possibility of cutting it wrong and making it unusable. Yes, I want to chop up parts, but still have them as usable as possible for someone else. I am thinking at very least, patch panels.

I do not plan on just chopping it up and tossing it aside. My plan is to take off what I need (rear end, front/rear suspension, exhaust, motor mounts, etc) and part out the rest to folks who want original parts. I know someone is always looking for individual panels. I know the doors, trunk lid, trunk floor, floor pan and frame will sell quickly (all of which I have sold/bought before); and I am betting that there is also a market for the roof, full quarters, firewall and glass. 

Chuck, there is no engine, tranny or front clip on parts car so I may have to either invest in a spring compressor or rent one. Good to hear no surprises on rear suspension. I was afraid it was either under pressure (like front springs) or that I needed a special tool (which I am likely not to have) to get it off.

On frame, I know there are around 10-12 bolts holding body on, but is that a two person job to remove the bolts?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I would pay someone to remove and reinstall the glass, although a good tip, I've broke a few using that method.


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

Rukee said:


> I would pay someone to remove and reinstall the glass, although a good tip, I've broke a few using that method.


Although I most certainly do not want to break the glass, I will not be reusing the glass. I plan on selling glass (along with the body panels). 

Just out of curiosity, will a windshield from a coupe fit properly on a convertible (I am under the impression it will not)?


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Convertable and coupes use different windshields, but both will fit 68 to 72. I don't know how much you will get for the glass, I bought mine at a swap meet for $10 each.


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

Well I got the rear end out and for the most part it did go smoothly. I am not as mechanically inclined as most are and I was able to get most of it out by myself. I did have help the brake line, brake cable and physically getting out from under the car.

The brake line was a bit puzzling to me at first, but then I cheated and just cut it. My only real surprise was once nuts were off bolts, getting the bolts out took a few minutes to figure out. But I managed to get them out.


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

On front suspension, I know I need a coil/spring compressor (which I am looking to buy now), but do I need a specific type? Or are they all similar enough to do the job? Is there a particular order I need to follow in order to remove all of the front suspension? If I am reusing virtually all of the parts car's front suspension (including brakes, spindles, upper/lower control arms, springs, shocks, etc), do I need to totally disassemble the suspension or can I take it off as a single unit?


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

It might be a good idea to take each component off that way you can get a good look at each part to make sure they're ok. I don't think you can take off the front suspension in one piece anyway. And take lots of pictures while you're doing it so you have a good reference for putting it all back together. 
I bought my coil spring compressor for Advance Auto. Make sure you get a coil spring compressor, NOT a strut spring compressor. That won't work for you. Coil spring compressor is a long threaded rod with 4 "hooks" that grab the coils - 2 on one end, 2 on the other. You feed this through the lower control arm up into the inside of the coil spring. Your gonna go through the hole where the shock is so you must remove that first. You can probably find some youtube videos of this procedure. Thats what I do when I need to learn something. Just be careful since a compressed spring has a lot of tension. Make sure all the hooks are centered. I rebuilt my front suspension by myself. I'd never done anything like that before. So it can be done. Just take your time and be careful.


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

The two coil spring compressor I found from Taz's tools (eBay) say they are 1) "COIL SPRING STRUT COMPRESSOR REMOVER INSTALLER TOOLS CK" and 2) "COIL STRUT SPRING COMPRESSOR REMOVER INSTALLER SUSPENSION TOOL"


Coil Spring Strut Compressor Remover Installer Tools CK | eBay

Coil Strut Spring Compressor Remover Installer Suspension Tool | eBay

Are either of these correct? Which one of these works best (or are they the same thing)?


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Either of those should work. I'd feel better about the one with the double hooks.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

mrvandermey said:


> The two coil spring compressor I found from Taz's tools (eBay) say they are 1) "COIL SPRING STRUT COMPRESSOR REMOVER INSTALLER TOOLS CK" and 2) "COIL STRUT SPRING COMPRESSOR REMOVER INSTALLER SUSPENSION TOOL"
> 
> 
> Coil Spring Strut Compressor Remover Installer Tools CK | eBay
> ...


Both of those are for strut springs and go on the outside of the springs, you need one that fits inside the spring.


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

Rukee is correct. I've tried those on coil springs and they don't work. You want something like this http://www.northerntool.com/shop/to..._sku=9094134&gclid=CL2OnuGs2LkCFQ-g4Aodw0gAiA
You should be able to find one at most auto parts stores.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Rukee said:


> Both of those are for strut springs and go on the outside of the springs, you need one that fits inside the spring.


Good call!


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

Icefan71 said:


> Rukee is correct. I've tried those on coil springs and they don't work. You want something like this Performance Tool Coil Spring Compressor, Model# W80554 | Specialty Tools| Northern Tool + Equipment
> You should be able to find one at most auto parts stores.


Thanks, just ordered this tool.


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

Okay, I am about to remove the entire front suspension off my parts car and then the old stuff off my car. Since I plan on reusing virtually all of the suspension from parts car (upper/lowers control arms, spindles, brakes, springs, shocks, ball joints, etc, can anyone give me a break down on how the front suspension/brakes come off?


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

I don't remember the exact order I removed everything on mine. Just make sure you take pictures as you go. Pay attention to any shims you may have in your control arms. And maybe remove the steering linkage as a single unit. That might help alignment when you put it on your car. Check all your boots for wear/tear and grease.


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

Currently there is not an engine, tranny, or even much to the steering left on the car. I have never removed anything off a front suspension so I am learning as I go. I am always worried that due to my lack of experience that I will either damage something or miss a dangerous situation. 

From what I can see, the upper and lower control arms are in better shape than mine. Of course I want the disc brakes, calipers and spindles. I did a quick inspection and it even appears that the bushings and rubber pieces are in better condition than my car's parts. So, as I mentioned, I expect I will be re-using most, if not all of the suspension and I just want to make sure I do not damage anything or do something that may cause harm to me or anyone helping me.


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

The only thing you need to worry about is the coil spring. Remove the shock, then install the coil spring compressor through the hole where the shock was. Once the compressor is in place and tight, the spring shouldn't give you any worries. Then you can start removing everything else safely. I found this pic of a coil spring compressor installed on a shock. Hope this helps.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Are you really going to reuse the ball joints, tie rod ends, etc.??? Now's your opportunity to replace everything and make it "new". If you do plan on reusing that stuff, do not use a pickle fork to separate them. Once a pickle fork has been used, the parts are no longer useable. There is a way to separate everything without destroying them. It involves two big hammers, one to buck the backside and one to smack the joint with. Either way, never remove the nuts all the way before breaking the joints loose.

I'd remove the tie rods and ends from the steering arms/spindles first, then remove the drag link from the steering and idler arm. Get that all out of the way before attacking the ball joints. 

To remove the spindles from the upper/lower control arms, remove the kotter keys from the castle nuts and loosen the nuts. When the ball joints release this will keep parts from dropping unexpectedly and hurting you. Once the ball joints release and your springs are *safely compressed and controlled*, you can remove the nuts. Do not remove the nuts until you confirm that there is no pressure from the springs!

You can do it, just remember the springs store a lot of energy and must be controlled.

Chuck


----------



## 66goatframeoff (Nov 8, 2011)

*Safety first*

If you plan on doing springs often then buy a compressor you can rent them for free at Napa O'Rileys autozone ect alot cheaper just remember safety first will be a bear if you don't have a 1/2 impact gun separate the ball joints with a dead blow as prev stated just loosen the nut do not remove it until you have compressed the spring extremely hazardous I have been a cert ase master tech 45 years and still see things that make me go hmm if you need any help I would be glad to answer any questions you have I have recently become disabled and spend allot of time on the computer.
Tom


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

Chuck, that is my problem, lack of experience. I had not actually decided if I am resusing the tie rods and actual steering linkage. Since I have no experience in front suspension, I did consider reusing the ball joints but replacing any consumable parts like the rubber parts and bushings. Now that you mention this, I doubt I will reuse the steering components or ball joints. Although I purchased a spring compressor, I do not have nor know how to use a "pickle fork". 

I am truly reconsidering my idea of reusing any part of the front suspension or brakes. As usual, this is sounding more complicated than I can do. Although far more expensive to do so, I think I may be better off by buying new brakes, suspensions and steering parts and paying a shop to install them.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm with ya... Some of us have been doing this sort of thing for so long, it's second nature.

I just sent you a PM. I'm not too far from you. I can either come down, or I can hook you up with a buddy that lives in the City. One way or the other, we can coach you through it. The things you learn will serve you well through this project and beyond.


----------

